# essential dvds



## rck_svg (Sep 12, 2005)

after a quick flick through my dvd collection i was wondering what would be the five dvds that you currnetly own that you couldnt do without and would recommend to others.

1) The Matrix
2) Gladiator
3) The Godfather
4) Fight club
5) Zoolander or Dodgeball, i cant decide

there are tons that i havent included but once you start with this type of things it gets so hard to pick and choose


----------



## lazygun (Sep 12, 2005)

1.Troy.
2.Grosse Point Blank.
3.Aliens2?.(The Prison one). 
4.Tank Girl.
5.Hudson Hawk.

The kind of thing that changes over time,but at the moment....


----------



## rck_svg (Sep 12, 2005)

grosse point blank, excellant film, john cusack at his finest. good call


----------



## lazygun (Sep 12, 2005)

Cheers,Rck_svg,..also watched "Fight Club" more than a few times,you _beat_ me to it. 
Ouch!.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 13, 2005)

Star Trek: The Movie
Star Trek II: Wrath of Khan

Babylon 5, Seasons 1-3.


----------



## bendoran (Sep 13, 2005)

family guy complete set
akira
lotr extended editions
shaun of the dead

peep show/brass eye/spaced ??? cant decide which


----------



## finvarre (Sep 13, 2005)

That's hard to tell. I've got many movies on dvd recorded by myself, most of them because I couldn't buy them. But choosing from what I bought, I'd say I couldn't do without:
1) the 3 LoTR extended version movies
2) Stanley Kubrick's Clockwork Orange and The Space Odyssey
3) Akira Kurosawa's The 7 Samurais and Yojimbo (still waiting for more to come..)
4)Sergio Leone's A Fistful of Dynamite(damn, I still don't have The Good, the Bad and the Ugly, which is my fav)
5)David Cronenberg's eXistenZ (together with his other movies)
That said, I'd still be very depressed if I lost the rest of my collection


----------



## Wolfeborn (Sep 13, 2005)

hmm a toughie but would have to say, in no particular order.

Ulyses compelte series

LOTR extended editions

Shawshank redemption

Lady hawk

Spaceballs


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 13, 2005)

These are the 5 that give me most enjoyment so I suppose that makes them most essential

Casablanca
Goodfellas
Dr Zhivago
The Matrix
The Great Escape


----------



## dwndrgn (Sep 13, 2005)

You are all wrong.  The five dvd's you absolutely have to have are all five Rocky movies... 


difficult choices:
1) anything Danny Kaye (perfect movies for lifting of spirits and just good clean laughs)
2) The Seven Samurai (good layers, go back and find something you missed)
3) Godzilla (because we need a little cheesy monster flick every once in a while)
4) The Drunken Master {original} (same reason as above)
5) Silence of the Lambs (for drama)

I could have picked a million as the 'essentials' but if you can only have five, you want to have five that represent different moods.  So there's my list.  Prolly no real rhyme or reason, but that's nothing new...


----------



## sanityassassin (Sep 13, 2005)

the 5 are hard to choose and some good ones listed which would proberly make my list but heres mine


1) The Rocky Horror Picture Show 
2) Dogma
3) Army of Darkness
4) Highlander
5) A Wonderful Life


----------



## Rane Longfox (Sep 14, 2005)

1. Spooks series 1 box set
2. Shrek
3. Dogma
4. Yes, Minister complete box set
5. Team America


As you can probably tell, I don't have many DVDs


----------



## Animaiden (Sep 14, 2005)

Mine, at the moment:
1. Shrek
2. Titan AE
3. All Extended LOTR's
4. The Incredibles
5. Underworld


----------



## shandril (Sep 14, 2005)

1) The day after Tomorrow
2) Finding Nemo....it keeps my son quiet..*laughs*
3) Pirates of the Carribien..you know when you know youve spelt something wrong but are to lazy to correct it..*yawns*
4) The Crow
5) Empire Records...funny teenage flick but im addicted to it


----------



## dreamwalker (Sep 16, 2005)

1:Independance day (whoo hooo, will smith to save the world!)
2:The Borne Supremacy (i've never seen lack of dialogue pulled off so well!!)
3:Fight Club (no1 fav film of all time, every man should see it)
4:Falling Down (no2 fav film of all time!)
5:Red Dragon (+silence of the lambs and rest)


----------



## Spook (Sep 16, 2005)

I said:
			
		

> Star Trek II: Wrath of Khan



Still the best Star Trek film in my humble opinion. http://khaaan.com/ That website is also the gift that keeps on giving the whole year round.  

My selection.

1. The Crow (I say I'm dead! And I move!)
2. The Beast of War (aka; The Beast. Finest war movie I've ever seen.)
3. Mad Max (One and Two)
4. The LOTRs Extended Editions (Just amazing)
5. Star Wars Boxed Set Special Edition.


----------



## ravenus (Sep 16, 2005)

Ravenus recommends his essentials for the *Horror* fan (not in order of preference):

*1. The Innocents - Jack Clayton*
*2. Dead series (Dawn, Day) - George Romero*
*3. Martin - George Romero*
*4. Carnival of Souls - Herk Harvey*
*5. Picnic at Hanging Rock - Peter Weir*
*6. Evil Dead 2 - Sam Raimi*
*7. Re-animator - Stuart Gordon*
*8. Return of the Living Dead - Dan O' Bannon*
*9. Alien - Ridley Scott*
*10. Black Sunday - Mario Bava*
*11. Suspiria - Dario Argento*

More as I recall them


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 16, 2005)

Lawrence of Arabia
Sparticus
Rise and Fall of the Roman Empire
Cleopatra (well, the first half at least!)

Ah, yes - "Once upon a time in America"


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Sep 18, 2005)

pulp fiction
aliens
the thing
LOTR
empire strikes back


----------



## jenna (Oct 11, 2005)

1. Grease 2 - gets by far the biggest work out of all my DVD's. love it love it love it. you guys seriously don't want to know how many times i've seen this movie in my life. i'll give you a hint - it's quadruple digits!
2. Waterloo Bridge - best old timey movie ever
3. The Believer - Ryan Gosling as buff neo nazi... nuff said.
4. Fast & Furious or XXX - for the Vin factor
5. three way tie between Apocalypse Now, Platoon or Tigerland for the military movie spot.


----------



## ravenus (Oct 11, 2005)

jenna said:
			
		

> 1. Grease 2 - gets by far the biggest work out of all my DVD's. love it love it love it. you guys seriously don't want to know how many times i've seen this movie in my life. i'll give you a hint - it's quadruple digits!


----------



## angrybuddhist (Oct 12, 2005)

1. The Matrix
2. Hero
3. The House of Flying Daggers
4. Kill Bill (both volumes)
5. Donnie Darko


----------



## moviefan (Oct 18, 2005)

too many too list thats why i end up buying loads


----------



## Paradox 99 (Oct 19, 2005)

1: ROTK (extended)
2: Memento
3: Starship Troopers
4: The Matrix
5: Galaxy Quest

(I don't think I could part with my B5 box sets or B5 movies either)
I wished I could stick Donnie Darko in there too, but if 5 is the limit...


----------

